# Corbyn & millions of people against bombing Syria are now 'Terrorist Sympathisers'



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

according to Cameron. This from the man who devastated Libya with his bombs & sells arms to Saudi.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ccuses-corbyn-of-being-terrorist-sympathiser?

Chunky sums up my feelings pretty well lol

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> according to Cameron. This from the man who devastated Libya with his bombs & sells arms to Saudi.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ccuses-corbyn-of-being-terrorist-sympathiser?
> 
> ...


*I totally agree with him, bombing is not the answer. As for the way the press are hounding JC, i think it's down right evil. They need to take a closer look at Cameron.*

*



*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Terrorists? what terrorists?


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

The loss of Tony Benn was a great loss for British politics and even more so for British democracy


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

We should be dropping tories from planes, not bombs.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't really follow politics or claim to understand any of it but why can't we just keep our noses out of it?


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

porps said:


> We should be dropping tories from planes, not bombs.


Oohh, can I be up there to push them...?? 

Can we tie concrete blocks to them as well to aid the drop..?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> Terrorists? what terrorists?


Do you know what this is CB?










It's used for spreading 8ullsh1t!

Politicians use any of the following;










Catch up or shut up.:Smug


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm a tory and guess what I'm against bombing Syria too as are some tory MP's

*Prime Minister David Cameron has called Jeremy Corbyn, and other opponents of action in Syria, "terrorist sympathisers".*

It's a label that Conservative MP John Baron, who opposes air strikes, rejects.

Speaking to BBC Newsnight, he said: "I've served in the army, I've served on the streets of northern Ireland... I was a platoon commander in Northern Ireland, and I do think we must not resort to such language.

"Instead we should look at the actual evidence before us, and there is clearly a lack of ground forces to take Daesh [IS] on, and that's one of the key issues we've got to address."

That doesn't mean I've got my head in the sand CB - it just means that I don't believe bombing will achieve anything apart from alienating more young people and driving them to join IS. I think the boys just want to play at war games and don't want to be left out.

Labour are not united on the issue either

Labour is split on Syria. Party leader Jeremy Corbyn, until recently chairman of the Stop the War Coalition, has written to all of his MPs saying he does not back Mr Cameron's case for air strikes.

With at least half of his shadow cabinet believed to be in favour of intervention, this letter generated an angry reaction from some on his front bench, with one member warning of resignations if Mr Corbyn tried to impose his view on the party when it comes to the vote.

The party leadership also asked for people to email their views on Syria bombing and claimed that 75% of the 100,000 who responded opposed the bombing.

After what was apparently a stormy shadow cabinet meeting on Monday, the Labour leader has offered a free vote on the issue - which means his MPs won't be instructed to vote in a certain way. BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg said that, as of Tuesday, around 50 Labour MPs had indicated they were likely to vote for Syria bombing.

Sadly I think Cameron will get his vote tonight.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Too many deluded souls on here......brace yourselves


From amid cheering crowds at Heston airport on 30 September 1938, Dimbleby observes the historic moment when Chamberlain waves the piece of paper that reportedly was the agreement for peace signed by Adolf Hitler. Stepping down from the plane onto the tarmac, Chamberlain briefs the waiting crowds, who give him a hero's welcome, before heading to Whitehall. Foreign Secretary Viscount Halifax and Rt Hon Leslie Hore-Belisha, the Secretary of State for War, are also present.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yet another brilliant article by George Monbiot on Camerons 'Churchill Syndrome' -

*On climate change this government is indifferent to life, in love with death*








George Monbiot
*David Cameron is sure he wants to bomb Syria yet lacks all conviction on global warming. Blame the Churchill syndrome


'We need no further research to tell us that climate change requires a fast and decisive response. Yet, on every front, Cameron's government dithers - or worse.'*

_Where you would expect to see caution and circumspection, instead there is a rush to action. Where you would expect to see determination and resolve, there is only vacillation and delay.

The contrast between the government's handling of__the Syrian crisis__ and its handling of the __climate change crisis__ could not be greater. It responds to these issues with an equal and opposite recklessness.

"We have to hit these terrorists in their heartlands right now,"__David Cameron told parliament__ last week. While it is hard to contest the principle of fighting Islamic State, to do so without a clear strategic purpose and intelligible objectives is lunacy.....

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...hange-david-cameron-bomb-syria-global-warming

_
We are all going to be well & truly screwed with this government.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> From amid cheering crowds at Heston airport on 30 September 1938, Dimbleby observes the historic moment when Chamberlain waves the piece of paper that reportedly was the agreement for peace signed by Adolf Hitler. Stepping down from the plane onto the tarmac, Chamberlain briefs the waiting crowds, who give him a hero's welcome, before heading to Whitehall. Foreign Secretary Viscount Halifax and Rt Hon Leslie Hore-Belisha, the Secretary of State for War, are also present.


Yes - and don't forget how the tactic of destroying Britian from the air won Hitler the war - oh, wait...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> Too many deluded souls on here......brace yourselves
> 
> From amid cheering crowds at Heston airport on 30 September 1938, Dimbleby observes the historic moment when Chamberlain waves the piece of paper that reportedly was the agreement for peace signed by Adolf Hitler. Stepping down from the plane onto the tarmac, Chamberlain briefs the waiting crowds, who give him a hero's welcome, before heading to Whitehall. Foreign Secretary Viscount Halifax and Rt Hon Leslie Hore-Belisha, the Secretary of State for War, are also present.


*How you can say deluded i don't know. You obviously are too afraid to look at the facts. But you carry on believing our government is not partly responsible for these terrorists, and you will see more and more wars.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> Too many deluded souls on here......brace yourselves
> 
> From amid cheering crowds at Heston airport on 30 September 1938, Dimbleby observes the historic moment when Chamberlain waves the piece of paper that reportedly was the agreement for peace signed by Adolf Hitler. Stepping down from the plane onto the tarmac, Chamberlain briefs the waiting crowds, who give him a hero's welcome, before heading to Whitehall. Foreign Secretary Viscount Halifax and Rt Hon Leslie Hore-Belisha, the Secretary of State for War, are also present.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> .brace yourselves.


*
IS THE CRY OF EVERY CABBY LOOKING FOR THAT EXTRA FARE! *


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think bombing is the answer either. It only serves to create far worse problems surely. I don't know the answer though, and something does have to be done.....but what that is, I don't know. Thing is you can't reason with IS.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> Too many deluded souls on here......brace yourselves
> 
> From amid cheering crowds at Heston airport on 30 September 1938, Dimbleby observes the historic moment when Chamberlain waves the piece of paper that reportedly was the agreement for peace signed by Adolf Hitler. Stepping down from the plane onto the tarmac, Chamberlain briefs the waiting crowds, who give him a hero's welcome, before heading to Whitehall. Foreign Secretary Viscount Halifax and Rt Hon Leslie Hore-Belisha, the Secretary of State for War, are also present.


I would point out that Chamberlain wasn't as daft as people think - he knew Hitler was a lying warmonger, but that piece of paper gave Britain valuable time in which to begin to arm against the Axis powers. Without it, we would have been sunk. As a Christian Chamberlain would have been very familiar with the BCP passage which states "only you can bring peace in our time, O Lord." and I believe that it was this that he was quoting, well aware that the time he had bought was limited.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Instead of our western governments trying to bomb the hell out of terrorist organisations, why don't we stop supplying them with armaments, and stop buying their oil? That way they'd have no weapons and no money to buy them with.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Doomsday clock stands at three minutes to midnight 
http://thebulletin.org/timeline

I think we're damned if we do go into Syria and damned if we don't.

How do we negotiate with Isis etc , who are the leaders , ?
what do they want that will make them back off?

I don't think Cameron should have called JC a terrorist sympathiser , That's stooping low and he doesnt need to do that if he has a thorough argument to win the votes.
On the other had , I feel JC is too idealistic and how does his policy of neogiation work in the real world. 
It seems that not all the Labour MPs support him.

I dont vote labour or tory.

Remember Robin Cook ?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> *How do we negotiate with Isis etc , who are the leaders , ?
> what do they want that will make them back off?*


I think it was Desmond Tutu who said that if you want peace, you don't talk to your friends - you talk to your enemies (or something along those lines), but I don't think he had imagined anything like IS. I don't think that they want peace at ANY price. I do believe they must be defeated - but I don't think that bombing is the way to do it.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

seems he is too important to apologise for his comments. he is such a douche canoe 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153385317897672


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Corbyn is ill, and Cameron is out of order


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> I think Corbyn is ill, and Cameron is out of order


*What makes you think he is ill? He seems to be in good form to me.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *What makes you think he is ill? He seems to be in good form to me.*


From what I've seen of him very recently he looks very drawn, is sweating rather a lot and doesn't seem to be quite with it sometimes.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It must be enormously stressful and exhausting to take over the reins of the opposition party.
I don't wish him harm but I don't think he's the right person .
I liked David Miliband and wonder how different it would have been if his brother hadn't shafted him.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Some of the things on twitter have been pretty funny using the hashtag, people who oppose it have been tweeting the day in the life of a terrorist sympathiser.
Cameron is an awful human being, he really is and saying this just confirms it. He is the one who is in leagues with the Saudi's and selling arms, it could be argued he himself is a terrorist anyway.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

CRL said:


> seems he is too important to apologise for his comments. he is such a douche canoe
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153385317897672


He was asked politely 12 times to apologise for his comment.!
It was offensive and insulting -not only to those in there with him who disagreed ,but to ALL OF US who disagree
.I am NOT a terrorist supporter 
Maureen
PS 
He should examine his own conscience before making remarks like that 
Maureen


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lostbear said:


> I think it was Desmond Tutu who said that if you want peace, you don't talk to your friends - you talk to your enemies (or something along those lines), but I don't think he had imagined anything like IS. I don't think that they want peace at ANY price. I do believe they must be defeated - but I don't think that bombing is the way to do it.


But what is the way to do it? that's the problem.
I'm well old enough to remember the IRA bombings and peace was negotiated with power sharing and the release of terrorists from prison , their release was hard to take for many but it worked (more or less)
But Isis want to rule the world , they are merciless.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

rona said:


> I think Corbyn is ill, and Cameron is out of order


Perhaps Mr Corbyn is not enjoying his role in government, what with all the baggage and media attention it brings... I imagine it can be rather draining.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stuaz said:


> Perhaps Mr Corbyn is not enjoying his role in government, what with all the baggage and media attention it brings... I imagine it can be rather draining.


I'm quite sure he isn't enjoying it at all, but that wouldn't make him look ill, just stressed. Poor man seems to be suffering and can't go and rest


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The vote has gone through and the ayes have it .


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Shameful day for britain.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fight fire with fire, yeah that will work


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Horrible result, I hope one day those who voted yes will be sorry for the lives they have took today, but what are the odds of that, most do not seem to have a conscious, sociopaths. 

All we can do is try our best to be the best we can be, be nice to people and help if we can. I don't know when these leaders will learn that darkness cannot drive out darkness.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

RIP to the innocent Syrian men, women, and children who will lose their lives in bombing that will serve only to push more towards extremism. And to the MPs cheering at the thought of dropping bombs, you are a disgrace and do not speak for me.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> most do not seem to have a conscious, sociopaths.


So, if he had couched his phrase and said "most seem to be Terrorist Sympahisers" that would have been okay then?

I don't think bombing is the answer but as many have stated, negotiation with ISIS isn't an option. One of the goals as far as I can make out was to support people we could have dialog with, not that that normally works out in the region and Russia seems keen to blow them up along with ISIS. Personally I would love nothing more than bury my head in the sand and say just leave them alone. Not going to happen though. I believe it was Edmund Burke who stated "...The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing....". Personally I don't think it's simply bomb and win, I think it's more international relationship with others which are being played up to.

I respect the democratic process even if I do not fully support the result and I hope our pilots and personel, who also did not personally vote come back safely.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

emmaviolet said:


> Some of the things on twitter have been pretty funny using the hashtag, people who oppose it have been tweeting the day in the life of a terrorist sympathiser.
> Cameron is an awful human being, he really is and saying this just confirms it. He is the one who is in leagues with the Saudi's and selling arms, it could be argued he himself is a terrorist anyway.


Its not just Cameron though, some of the most compelling arguments for taking action (which I don't agree with as I've already stated) were from Hilary Benn - listen to the amount of applause he got from all sides of the house and poor Mr Corbyn looks very uncomfortable when he sat back down

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34990957

and Margaret Beckett

https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=C211GB0D20150629&p=Margaret+becket+speech


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

RIP to *all * innocent Syrians who have been killed in Syria whether killed by outside forces , Assad's forces or ISIS and RIP those who were bringing aid to the Syrians and were butchered by ISIS.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Lulus mum said:


> He was asked politely 12 times to apologise for his comment.!
> It was offensive and insulting -not only to those in there with him who disagreed ,but to ALL OF US who disagree
> .I am NOT a terrorist supporter
> Maureen
> ...


But George W Bush said virtually the same thing on 20th September 2001 to the entire world. I don't believe he was ever reproached for accusing the global population at all.

'Either you're with us or you're with the terrorists.' (Bush declaring war on terror)

Supporting the bombing of Syria is nothing short of the acceptance of willful mass murder.

What a bunch of *****


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Goblin said:


> I respect the democratic process even if I do not fully support the result and* I hope our pilots and personel, who also did not personally vote come back safely*.


It's about time all our soldiers, sailors and airmen realised they were nothing more than cheaply paid, bargain basement mercenaries on standby to do the bidding for the rich elite. Cannon fodder for an enemy their employers created.

What a phuqin world we live in. No man, woman, child or dog is safe from these lunatics.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope our pilots and personel realise that "just following orders" doesn't excuse mass murder


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Powerful speech by shadow foreign secretary Hilary Benn. Well received by MPs of all parties. I do believe we have a number of other ways to attack such an organisation as IS that must run alongside any threat of violence (education, control of media. infiltration and of course the fight against radicalisation) but sometimes a baseball bat is necessary I suppose. Would have voted against bombing myself ....though Hilarys speech may have swayed me a little.

QUOTES FROM SPEECH BY HILARY BENN (BBC)

* "We never have and we never should walk by on the other side of the road".

"And we are here faced by fascists," he said.

"Not just their calculated brutality but their belief that they are superior to every single one of us in this Chamber tonight and all of the people that we represent.

"They hold us in contempt.

"They hold our values in contempt.

"They hold our belief in tolerance and decency in contempt.

"They hold our democracy, the means by which we will make our decision tonight, in contempt.

"And what we know about fascists is that they need to be defeated."*
END QUOTE

J


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> But what is the way to do it? that's the problem.
> I'm well old enough to remember the IRA bombings and peace was negotiated with power sharing and the release of terrorists from prison , their release was hard to take for many but it worked (more or less)
> But Isis want to rule the world , they are merciless.


I agree - but playing into their hands by escalating violence isn't going to work. This is what they want.

Te only way is by adopting purely defensive actions, and not responding to provocation. They are rattling our cage and we have responded with ill-thought out, knee-jerk reactions. There isn't any long-term strategy that I am aware of. It is pure idiocy to start aggressive action without any idea of where you are going.

And who will be hurt in this? IS high command? Not on your Nellie - poor, desperate people who have nowhere to go and nowhere to hide. Have you seen the state of conditions for the general population out there? The injured, broken children? The number of orphans with no-one to care for them. Crippled parents who have no work and no money?

Do you really think that adding to all of this pain is the right thing to do?

It took years with the IRA. It will take years with IS. But it can be done.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Its not just Cameron though, some of the most compelling arguments for taking action (which I don't agree with as I've already stated) were from Hilary Benn - listen to the amount of applause he got from all sides of the house and poor Mr Corbyn looks very uncomfortable when he sat back down
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34990957
> 
> ...


Oh yes I know and shame on those too, that's why I said everyone who voted yes will have blood on their hands, but it does come down to Cameron too as he is the one who wanted this to pass and put it to government for the vote.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

lostbear said:


> It took years with the IRA. It will take years with IS. But it can be done.


The IRA, even with something like a bombing campaign were restrictive in what they did. They could actually be brought to the table with the thought, however reluctantly, that some compromise was necessary. ISIS is against any compromise and are, fanatics far more than the IRA. Warped religion is in play, one which says everyone else is an enemy. The two are not comparable.

I'll leave it there but to all those accusing anyone who voted for, as murderers. You are no different to Cameron with his accusations.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Goblin said:


> So, if he had couched his phrase and said "most seem to be Terrorist Sympahisers" that would have been okay then?
> 
> I don't think bombing is the answer but as many have stated, negotiation with ISIS isn't an option. One of the goals as far as I can make out was to support people we could have dialog with, not that that normally works out in the region and Russia seems keen to blow them up along with ISIS. Personally I would love nothing more than bury my head in the sand and say just leave them alone. Not going to happen though. I believe it was Edmund Burke who stated "...The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing...". Personally I don't think it's simply bomb and win, I think it's more international relationship with others which are being played up to.
> 
> I respect the democratic process even if I do not fully support the result and I hope our pilots and personel, who also did not personally vote come back safely.


While I believe the Burke quote, I also believe it is best to do nothing then do the absolute wrong thing and better to bide your time and come up with a better solution also.

There was a reason this was rushed through, they wanted the action and public opinion was behind them after Paris, however it has been decreasing, so they needed it through while Paris was fresh in our minds.

My last point on this is one I have said yesterday. How do we know we a good in this? When we are supplying arms as we are and coming to arrangements with the Saudi's, are we really the good guys?
Yesterday they said an attack will happen here if we do not bomb, so what are we doing? Attacking Syria, where innocent people will surely die. How is that right? How is it really any different to what IS does?

I don't know, it's a sad world really. I haven't slept thinking about it and all I want to do is help.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought worth a repost from elsewhere:



> "In case you don't know what's happening in the middle east.
> 
> President Assad ( who is bad ) is a nasty guy who got so nasty his people rebelled and the Rebels ( who are good ) started winning ( Hurrah!).
> But then some of the rebels turned a bit nasty and are now called Islamic State ( who are definitely bad!) and some continued to support democracy ( who are still good.)
> ...


 - author unknown.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

porps said:


> I hope our pilots and personel realise that *"just following orders" *doesn't excuse mass murder


You're absolutely right Porps. But then again my friend, 'Just following orders' often results in scenes such as this;









One for the photo Album. Sabrina Harman & Charles Graner posing for the camera with the deceased who was only a suspect but died as a result of his interrogation.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

What I am also thinking about is Cameron wanted action in Syria a couple of years ago but was voted down.

He has since won the election and gone ahead with it. I wonder if as many people would have voted for Cameron, knowing it would lead to this.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Zaros said:


> You're absolutely right Porps. But then again my friend, 'Just following orders' often results in scenes such as this;


Maybe we should all post pictures wherever we can find them. How about those of the attrocities in Syria and surroundings, the beheading, the people being thrown of buildings, the children and women forced into slavery. Maybe you'll pretend they do not exist or simply say, it's media blowing it all out of proportion. Then yes, we could start showing the victims in Paris. For now, I'll not to try to shock as I don't need to:









or how about a freed Yazidi sex slave:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Maybe we should all post pictures wherever we can find them. How about those of the attrocities in Syria and surroundings, the beheading, the people being thrown of buildings, the children and women forced into slavery. Maybe you'll pretend they do not exist or simply say, it's media blowing it all out of proportion. Then yes, we could start showing the victims in Paris.


And maybe we should all simply reduce ourselves to being savages just like our alleged enemy. Maybe we should simply revert to the law of the Jungle? What hope then for the human race?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

How about providing working answers to religious fundamentalism rather than simply saying no.

Maybe the UK should have done the same prior to WWII, dithered, not done anything and made excuses. We'll talk to them would also have worked then.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All this talk about, oh they did this so we did that, doesn't make it right. It's damn obvious to me, that if one group of people attack another the first group will retaliate. *
*These damn people that make the decision to fight should do it themselves. Then we would see a vast difference in the amount of fighting that goes on. Life is cheap when you are sending someone else to fight your battles.*


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *These damn people that make the decision to fight should do it themselves. Then we would see a vast difference in the amount of fighting that goes on. Life is cheap when you are sending someone else to fight your battles.*


100% agree with this on all sides. Side effects, not just life would be brought into context.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Goblin said:


> Maybe we should all post pictures wherever we can find them. How about those of the attrocities in Syria and surroundings, the beheading, the people being thrown of buildings, the children and women forced into slavery. Maybe you'll pretend they do not exist or simply say, it's media blowing it all out of proportion. Then yes, we could start showing the victims in Paris. For now, I'll not to try to shock as I don't need to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The governments fight against ISIS is just propaganda - Cameron is grovelling to & dealing arms to despotic regimes! Can you not see the hypocrisy? How will he defeat ISIS when our allies are supporting ISIS??????







David Cameron urges MPs not to vote with a "bunch of terrorist sympathisers."


































1,932 retweets887 likes


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I agree - but playing into their hands by escalating violence isn't going to work. This is what they want.
> 
> Te only way is by adopting purely defensive actions, and not responding to provocation. They are rattling our cage and we have responded with ill-thought out, knee-jerk reactions. There isn't any long-term strategy that I am aware of. It is pure idiocy to start aggressive action without any idea of where you are going.
> 
> ...


How exactly would you negotiate with IS? Ask them to throw fewer homosexuals off buildings? Get them to promise they won't behead aid workers? They're a murderous death cult who want nothing less than a worldwide caliphate and the death of all non believers. Rebuilding and sending aid will be impossible whilst they still control territory. Hitting their supply lines and control centres is hurting them, but unlike us they have no rules of engagement so don't think twice about hiding behind women and children


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

negative creep said:


> How exactly would you negotiate with IS? Ask them to throw fewer homosexuals off buildings? Get them to promise they won't behead aid workers? They're a murderous death cult who want nothing less than a worldwide caliphate and the death of all non believers. Rebuilding and sending aid will be impossible whilst they still control territory. Hitting their supply lines and control centres is hurting them, but unlike us they have no rules of engagement so don't think twice about hiding behind women and children


Yes Camerons definitely got a clear case for bombing -


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

negative creep said:


> How exactly would you negotiate with IS? Ask them to throw fewer homosexuals off buildings? Get them to promise they won't behead aid workers? They're a murderous death cult who want nothing less than a worldwide caliphate and the death of all non believers. Rebuilding and sending aid will be impossible whilst they still control territory. Hitting their supply lines and control centres is hurting them, but unlike us they have no rules of engagement so don't think twice about hiding behind women and children




*Again i will say, it's no good saying they do this so we will do that. Do you honestly believe we are squeaky clean? We are far from it.*


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Again i will say, it's no good saying they do this so we will do that. Do you honestly believe we are squeaky clean? We are far from it.*


No country on earth is squeaky clean. However the people I know who served in Iraq and Afghanistan feel that we took the right approach in trying to win hearts and minds, and were much more restrained than the Americans.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

negative creep said:


> No country on earth is squeaky clean. However the people I know who served in Iraq and Afghanistan feel that we took the right approach in trying to win hearts and minds, and were much more restrained than the Americans.


*And do you believe they would tell you the whole truth? I fear they wouldn't.*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

negative creep said:


> No country on earth is squeaky clean.


Tis true.
We only have to look back over the days of the glorious British Empire to realise how cruel the British have been in other lands. But then Empire Building (Globalisation) has always been about invasion, the mass murder of indigenous populations and the theft of natural resources.

@Goblin 
And I do believe you've deliberately misinterpreted my post. I was merely attempting to illustrate the extreme ills of _'Just following orders'_ and nothing more. We don't always require the services of 'Yes' men. Those who are unable to think for themselves or even critically. It's a highly dangerous practice and can only lead to the perpetuation of troubles.

We all know 'Oil' and the ultimate control of it is the real culprit responsible for the present day turmoil in this world. It is a war that has been raging for over 100 years, yet we now hide the truth of that crusade behind the fight against terrorism.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> The governments fight against ISIS is just propaganda - Cameron is grovelling to & dealing arms to despotic regimes! Can you not see the hypocrisy? How will he defeat ISIS when our allies are supporting ISIS??????


Main hypocrisy I see is your media presentations whilst complaining about others. Oh, that's right, only yours is true.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Goblin said:


> Main hypocrisy I see is your media presentations whilst complaining about others. Oh, that's right, only yours is true.


No that's just you twisting things again Goblin


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> Too many deluded souls on here......brace yourselves
> .


Brace yourselves for what?

A wave of terrorist attacks in this country in retaliation for the bombing?

Thousands more joining ISIS as ISIS use our bombing as propaganda to "prove" what they are saying about the western world is true?

You are the deluded one.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We don't know what will happen , only time will tell. 
As i said earlier , damned if we do , damned if we don't . Syrians are going to be killed, whether by us or Assads or Isis. JC's conscience might feel better if none are killed by us , but killed they will be .
The spread of ISIS needs to be stopped but God knows how .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Yes - and don't forget how the tactic of destroying Britian from the air won Hitler the war - oh, wait...


It would have worked if Britain wasn't an island. I remember my mum telling me that at one time Britain was on its knees and defenceless and if Hitler had launched an invasion that would have been the end but for some reason he delayed and missed his chance
Bomber Harris destroyed cities from the air and we won the war .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> We don't know what will happen , only time will tell.
> As i said earlier , damned if we do , damned if we don't . Syrians are going to be killed, whether by us or Assads or Isis. JC's conscience might feel better if none are killed by us , but killed they will be .
> The spread of ISIS needs to be stopped but God knows how .


*JC has every right to have a clear conscience and i hope people will remember this when we have troubles on our streets.*


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *JC has every right to have a clear conscience and i hope people will remember this when we have troubles on our streets.*


. Yes he does have the right to a clear conscience but that's not the point I'm trying to make. Syrians will be killed no matter what we do .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> . Yes he does have the right to a clear conscience but that's not the point I'm trying to make. Syrians will be killed no matter what we do .


*That may well be the case, but we don't have to be a part of it. Just saying.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Powerful speech by shadow foreign secretary Hilary Benn. Well received by MPs of all parties. I do believe we have a number of other ways to attack such an organisation as IS that must run alongside any threat of violence (education, control of media. infiltration and of course the fight against radicalisation) but sometimes a baseball bat is necessary I suppose. Would have voted against bombing myself ....though Hilarys speech may have swayed me a little.
> 
> QUOTES FROM SPEECH BY HILARY BENN (BBC)
> 
> ...


I thought his speech was very compelling even though I don't agree. He is being touted as the next leader of the labour party. Also when Margaret Beckett said how would we feel if the Paris attack had happened here and we asked the French to help us and they refused. The new Lib Dem leader also made some good points - one being about a small boy pulled from a migrant boat who asked his Daddy if they were safe now or were IS there.

I know this is an emotional highly charged subject but I do agree with Alan Johnson

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/12/02/beckett-johnson-syria-bombing-isis_n_8698446.html

particularly this bit

Former Home Secretary Alan Johnson told the Commons he would be backing the Government's plan, claiming it was "just cause" and Daesh poses "a real threat to British citizens."

"I find this decision as difficult as anyone to make - I wish I had the self-righteous certitude of our finger jabbing representatives of our new and kinder type of politics who will no doubt soon be contacting those of use who support this motion tonight."

and I find this sort of behaviour disgusting

Labour MP for Hove Peter Kyle, who plans to support the bombing, was sent a photo of a dead baby through the post amid complaints about abuse from anti-war Labour activists.

Which brings me to the distressing photos posted in this thread - is there really any need for them?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *That may well be the case, but we don't have to be a part of it. Just saying.*


 yes, I understand that.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> It would have worked if Britain wasn't an island. I remember my mum telling me that at one time Britain was on its knees and defenceless and if Hitler had launched an invasion that would have been the end but for some reason he delayed and missed his chance
> Bomber Harris destroyed cities from the air and we won the war .


Wasn't that simple, just as any vote isn't simple despite claims otherwise. Britain survived WWII, as much as I hate to admit it, due to the Americans, not the fact that Britain was an island. You also had the simple fact that Germany did not want to fight Britain and initially thought/hoped they could avoid it. Can just imagine if Corbyn and "the millions" had been in charge then.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Goblin


> Wasn't that simple, just as any vote isn't simple despite claims otherwise. Britain survived WWII, as much as I hate to admit it, due to the Americans, not the fact that Britain was an island. You also had the simple fact that Germany did not want to fight Britain and initially thought/hoped they could avoid it. Can just imagine if Corbyn and "the millions" had been in charge then.


I understand that Germany had great respect for Britain and admired us but that didn't stop him bombing us early in the War.1940 . Bombing weakened us. At that time the US wasnt involved in the war and if Hitler had invaded us then America wouldn't have had a foothold in Europe. Could they have won the war without having a Nazi free Britain?
But yes , it was a good for us that they joined the War.

Anyway that was then and this is a different type of war.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


>


OMG talk about scraping the barrel quoting him. This is the guy who made jokes about Katie Price's disabled son

In December 2010, both Katie Price (a.k.a. Jordan) and Peter Andre were said to have been left "absolutely disgusted and sickened" by a joke that was made on _Frankie Boyle's Tramadol Nights_ about Price's heavily disabled son, Harvey. On the show, Boyle said: "Apparently Jordan and Peter Andre are fighting each other over custody of Harvey. Well eventually one of them will lose ... and have to keep him." Then he added: "I have a theory that Jordan married a cage fighter (Alex Reid) because she needed someone strong enough to stop Harvey from f-----g her."[44]

and the Queen

In October 2008, during _The Russell Brand Show_ prank telephone calls row, Boyle found himself in the midst of a scandal when the BBC broadcast a _Mock the Week_ repeat in which he made a joke about the Queen. Whilst pretending to be the Queen in the "Scenes We'd Like To See" segment of _Mock The Week_, Boyle said "I am now so old, my pussy is haunted". This caused many to complain about the state that the BBC had come to, with Conservative MP David Davies calling the joke a "disgracefully foul comment".[37] Boyle was eventually cleared of any misconduct by the BBC Trust, although they called the comment "sexist and ageist".[38]

and Rebecca Adlington

Boyle managed to attract criticism in August 2008 when complaints were received about comments he made regarding British swimmer Rebecca Adlington on _Mock the Week_, saying that she "looks like someone who's looking at themselves in the back of a spoon". The BBC ruled that the jokes were indeed "humiliating" and "risked offending the audience", while also calling Boyle "a brilliant member of the team".[34] Despite this, Adlington's agent said that simply admitting mistakes was not enough, saying: "By giving Frankie Boyle a rebuke they fail to discourage others from doing the same."[35] Adlington later went on to comment on this issue.[36]

and others

Boyle also caused controversy with his _Frankie Boyle Live_ DVD, which included jokes based around the kidnapping of Shannon Matthews. He also joked about the brother of F1 driver Lewis Hamilton having cerebral palsy, and the suicide of Mark Speight, the presenter of British children's art programmes _SMart_ and _SMarteenies_, by saying: "Apparently, his suicide note was amazing. He'd done it all in seashells and glitter."[53][54]

I would sooner poke myself in the eye with that stick than listen to him :Stop


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OMG talk about scraping the barrel quoting him. This is the guy who made jokes about Katie Price's disabled son
> 
> I would sooner poke myself in the eye with that stick than listen to him :Stop


I have to agree the man is vile, and the most compelling argument that I have heard for bombing Syria is that he is against it.

Still not compelling enough though. I sat and cried when I heard the strikes had started - what a waste of precious lives.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

mmmmm, JC, and the IRA.....another bunch of bombers

The Labour Party leader Mr Corbyn determined to convince his fellow comrades to vote against the bombing of Islamic terrorists in Syria. Here he is in happier times with people who were happy to bomb innocent civilians closer to home.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I would sooner poke myself in the eye with that stick than listen to him :Stop


I would be as likely to poke him in the eye. And had he spoken about my child like that I would have done.

J


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OMG talk about scraping the barrel quoting him. This is the guy who made jokes about Katie Price's disabled son
> 
> In December 2010, both Katie Price (a.k.a. Jordan) and Peter Andre were said to have been left "absolutely disgusted and sickened" by a joke that was made on _Frankie Boyle's Tramadol Nights_ about Price's heavily disabled son, Harvey. On the show, Boyle said: "Apparently Jordan and Peter Andre are fighting each other over custody of Harvey. Well eventually one of them will lose ... and have to keep him." Then he added: "I have a theory that Jordan married a cage fighter (Alex Reid) because she needed someone strong enough to stop Harvey from f-----g her."[44]
> 
> ...


I'm sorry RPH but I find it a bit rich that you pick me up for this when you support & defend people who are actually responsible for DESTROYING the lives of thousands of disabled people. The disabled have been hit harder than any other sector with this govts cruel cuts & ideological policies. 300,000 more disabled people are now in absolute poverty, Tory response was to cut again without assessing impact all cuts to disabled individuals! Frankie's tasteless jokes could never be worse than this governments attacks on the most vulnerable in our society. I share a lot of the same opinions as Frankie Boyle, that doesn't mean I agree or condone everything he says - his humour is sometimes below the belt, and I didn't even know he'd said those things you mentioned.. I posted that meme because it tickled me, I though it would add a bit of black humour to a depressing thread.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I'm sorry RPH but I find it a bit rich that you pick me up for this when you support & defend people who are actually responsible for DESTROYING the lives of thousands of disabled people. The disabled have been hit harder than any other sector with this govts cruel cuts & ideological policies. 300,000 more disabled people are now in absolute poverty, Tory response was to cut again without assessing impact all cuts to disabled individuals! Frankie's tasteless jokes could never be worse than this governments attacks on the most vulnerable in our society. * I share a lot of the same opinions as Frankie Boyle, that doesn't mean I agree or condone everything he says *- his humour is sometimes below the belt, and I didn't even know he'd said those things you mentioned.. I posted that meme because it tickled me, I though it would add a bit of black humour to a depressing thread.


I share a lot of the same opinions as the tories, that doesn't mean I agree or condone everything they say/do


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure all you blood thirsty tories are extremely happy today. You don't kill an idea which has become global by levelling a nation. You do however, produce more extremists that way. 

Religion and politics... Such disgusting things. They are the true weapons of war and i for one hope one day we will be free of both.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

porps said:


> Sure all you blood thirsty tories are extremely happy today.


I voted Tory and, no, I'm not bloodthirsty and I'm not happy with this turn of events.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I voted Tory and, no, I'm not bloodthirsty.


 That's like saying "i voted bnp and no, im not racist"


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

porps said:


> Sure all you blood thirsty tories are extremely happy today. You don't kill an idea which has become global by levelling a nation. You do however, produce more extremists that way.
> 
> Religion and politics... Such disgusting things. They are the true weapons of war and i for one hope one day we will be free of both.


Why make it about tories when MP's of all parties voted in favour (excluding the Greens but then they only have one anyway. I already posted this link on another thread but have a read - you will find plenty of labour MP's who voted in favour, including some of the shadow cabinet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34987921

For example prominent Labour MP's who voted in favour

Alan Johnson
Angela and Maria Eagle
Ben Bradshaw
Caroline Flint
Chuka Umunna
Frank Field
Harriet Harman
Hilary Benn
Keith Vaz
Margaret Beckett
Margaret Hodge
Yvette Copper

and Tom Watson the deputy leader of the Labour Party.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why make it about tories when MP's of all parties voted in favour (excluding the Greens but then they only have one anyway. I already posted this link on another thread but have a read - you will find plenty of labour MP's who voted in favour, including some of the shadow cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why make it about tories when MP's of all parties voted in favour (excluding the Greens but then they only have one anyway. I already posted this link on another thread but have a read - you will find plenty of labour MP's who voted in favour, including some of the shadow cabinet.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34987921


Sadly the vast majority of labour mps are just tories in red. I've said that many times before. Its why uk politics is an illusion. You have no real choice, and the people arent represented by the government. Those few that would actually make a difference are all but destroyed by controlled media... And the sheeple lap it up.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Still a lot of rhetoric, still a lot of nasty name calling but still NO ONE has come up with an answer. It is so easy to sit here and make remarks about each other and the politicians but something
must be done
I don't know what, but do any of you
If our leaders can't who can

Those of you full of vitriol come up with the answer and soon


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

porps said:


> Sadly the vast majority of labour mps are just tories in red. I've said that many times before. Its why uk politics is an illusion. You have no real choice, and the people arent represented by the government. Those few that would actually make a difference are all but destroyed by controlled media... And the sheeple lap it up.


I know those are your views but if you look at the list I've added to my thread above you will see some very influential labour MP's voted in favour so it doesn't help to just blame the tories. Just like some tory MP's voted against and some tory voters don't agree with the decision.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why make it about tories when MP's of all parties voted in favour (excluding the Greens but then they only have one anyway. I already posted this link on another thread but have a read - you will find plenty of labour MP's who voted in favour, including some of the shadow cabinet.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34987921


Just picking up on this & posting in a rush. Most labour MPs voted against bombing - it was the neoliberals(the blairites) in the labour party who voted for it. They don't belong in a socialist party imo. With the help of the tories, & the media they will be the death of the labour party. And no Green MP would ever vote for war on such flimsy evidence.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> Still a lot of rhetoric, still a lot of nasty name calling but still NO ONE has come up with an answer. It is so easy to sit here and make remarks about each other and the politicians but something
> must be done
> I don't know what, but do any of you
> If our leaders can't who can
> ...


One of the things I mentioned yesterday was the UN, I thought that was part of the reason they were formed so why can't we have a UN peace keeping force on the ground going in and wheedling out the IS members. We should play our part in that force but bombing isn't the answer and its only a matter of time before we kill innocent people who just happened to get in the way.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

The answer lies im educating people against blind faith. It lies in teaching people to turn off thier tv sets. But it's gonna be a slow process. 

It doesn't lie in creating and arming terrorist groups right up until they become a problem and then bombing the civilians amongst which they live.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

porps said:


> The answer lies im educating people against blind faith. It lies in teaching people to turn off thier tv sets. But it's gonna be a slow process.


Yet what I mostly see on this thread are the equivalent of crusaders, not teachers.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why make it about tories when MP's of all parties voted in favour (excluding the Greens but then they only have one anyway. I already posted this link on another thread but have a read - you will find plenty of labour MP's who voted in favour, including some of the shadow cabinet.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34987921
> 
> ...


Dammit, stop bringing facts and reason into this debate! We should just leave IS to conduct their genocide in peace!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> The answer lies im educating people against blind faith.* It lies in teaching people to turn off thier tv sets. *But it's gonna be a slow process.
> 
> It doesn't lie in creating and arming terrorist groups right up until they become a problem and then bombing the civilians amongst which they live.


Certainly agree with this - TV is just the "bread and circuses" of modern life. People stop thinking and become zombiefied - and the ones who have least in their lives - no jobs, no futures - are the ones who turn to TV for solace without even realising they are doing so, and who are therefore so much at risk of being conned by unscrupulous persons of all political colours.

I firmly believe that one of the reasons Cameron has rushed into war is so that it takes attention away from the carnage at home - NHS, benefits systems, housing shortage, education - easy to keep the spotlight away.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Certainly agree with this - TV is just the "bread and circuses" of modern life. People stop thinking and become zombiefied - and the ones who have least in their lives - no jobs, no futures - are the ones who turn to TV for solace without even realising they are doing so, and who are therefore so much at risk of being conned by unscrupulous persons of all political colours.
> 
> *I firmly believe that one of the reasons Cameron has rushed into war is so that it takes attention away from the carnage at home - NHS, benefits systems, housing shortage, education - easy to keep the spotlight away*.


My thoughts exactly LB! And I'm just going to add to your list 'climate change'. We have the Paris Summit coming up & our government are the ONLY country in the EU going backwards on renewables. The tories have scrapped practically all investment in renewable energy & are massively subsidising filthy fossil fuels. They have scrapped our zero carbon target. The tories are ridiculed the world over. I'm cringing in embarrassment for the UK at the prospect of Cameron's speech at the summit. What can he say after his assault on low carbon? Bombing Syria will provide a great distraction!

;

.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> My thoughts exactly LB! And I'm just going to add to your list 'climate change'. We have the Paris Summit coming up & our government are the ONLY country in the EU going backwards on renewables. The tories have scrapped practically all investment in renewable energy & are massively subsidising filthy fossil fuels. They have scrapped our zero carbon target. The tories are ridiculed the world over. I'm cringing in embarrassment for the UK at the prospect of Cameron's speech at the summit. What can he say after his assault on low carbon? Bombing Syria will provide a great distraction!
> 
> ;
> 
> .


Just out of interest, why is it you feel governments are evil liars out for nothing but big business and oppressing people, but they're completely right about climate change?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

negative creep said:


> Just out of interest, why is it you feel governments are evil liars out for nothing but big business and oppressing people, but they're completely right about climate change?


The truth about climate change is getting forced upon most governments - US and UK seem pretty much determined to keep their eyes closed to it - and that is because we are the US's cringing cur (we don't even qualify as the US' poodle - we aren't petted or valued - just here to be kicked around, do what we're told and fend off danger)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

negative creep said:


> Just out of interest, why is it you feel governments are evil liars out for nothing but big business and oppressing people, but they're completely right about climate change?


Denying climate change is not believing in science - its as simple as that lol Even Camerons not stupid enough to deny it lol, he accepts the science - he fully acknowleges that human activity is driving global warming. Which then surely begs the question why is his government scrapping renewables in favour of the climate destroying, polluting, filthy fossil fuel industry?? The tory party are bankrolled by the fossil fuel industry thats why - many tory mps have investments in fossil fuels. These psychopaths don't give a to$$ about our childrens future, nature - our biosphere!. This is all they value - ££££££££££ Corporations come before the people AND the planet.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I voted Tory and certainly didn't vote for this to happen!

Corbyn is still a completely douchebag even if he was against!


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Denying climate change is not believing in science - its as simple as that lol Even Camerons not stupid enough to deny it lol, he accepts the science - he fully acknowleges that human activity is driving global warming. Which then surely begs the question why is his government scrapping renewables in favour of the climate destroying, polluting, filthy fossil fuel industry?? The tory party are bankrolled by the fossil fuel industry thats why - many tory mps have investments in fossil fuels. These psychopaths don't give a to$$ about our childrens future, nature - our biosphere!. This is all they value - ££££££££££ Corporations come before the people AND the planet.


But if they're so powewrful why aren't they hiding it? Why are they spending billions on hiring people to prove it? Why are people getting so rich from it? Why is it that sheeple are apparently so easily led yet the majority still don't buy it? For someone who wants to see the end of organised religion you certainly are a fully paid up member of the global warming cult


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-next-intelligence-report-warns-a6759861.html

*Isis 'aims to attack UK next,' intelligence report warns.*

Well that didn't take long did it?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-next-intelligence-report-warns-a6759861.html
> 
> *Isis 'aims to attack UK next,' intelligence report warns.*
> 
> Well that didn't take long did it?


Bit naive to think we weren't targets anyway.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-next-intelligence-report-warns-a6759861.html
> 
> *Isis 'aims to attack UK next,' intelligence report warns.*
> 
> Well that didn't take long did it?


As already stated, we were targets already. Our way of life is not compatible to what they deem necessary. Even if we weren't, they've primed enough home grown terrorists to start as and when they like. Also, you'll note.. aims to attack next = plans already in place.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I voted Tory and certainly didn't vote for this to happen!
> 
> Corbyn is still a completely douchebag even if he was against!


Why is he?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-next-intelligence-report-warns-a6759861.html
> 
> *Isis 'aims to attack UK next,' intelligence report warns.*
> 
> Well that didn't take long did it?


I think we were targets anyway tbh.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

negative creep said:


> But if they're so powewrful why aren't they hiding it? Why are they spending billions on hiring people to prove it? Why are people getting so rich from it? Why is it that sheeple are apparently so easily led yet the majority still don't buy it? For someone who wants to see the end of organised religion you certainly are a fully paid up member of the global warming cult


OMG I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this post -its just embarrassing. If who are so powerful why aren't they hiding what? What does that even mean? :/ 'Spending billions tying to prove it'? 'People getting so rich from hiding it'?? Can you show me your references please? It appears you are getting all your info from denier blogs NC.

World leaders from over 190 countries are in Paris at the largest climate summit ever as we speak. They are there because they all agree this is THE most dangerous threat we face & last opportunity to stave off the worst affects of climate change (where they'll talk the talk but to corrupted amongst them wont walk the walk!).

So are you saying practically every single climate expert on the planet, world leaders, the UN, Oxfam, UNICEF, the Pope!, highly respected academics such as Professor Stephen Hawkins, Sir David Attenborough - Prince Charles, billions of people who believe in science are all part of some cult? If it wasn't such a serious issue I would probably laugh my head off at your post but I just find it depressing that many people are still so ignorant about something SO serious 

These two memes sum up just what a duplicitous liar Cameron is. Before the 2010 he promised to be the 'greenest government ever' to get votes - once in power they set about destroying every bit of legislation that protected our environment! And destroyed the renewables industry.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can anyone tell me, how many countries are now bombing Syria?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2015)

I was wondering why young kids want to join Isis? Why isn´t there anything else for them in our countries?

Genuily accepting all people and making our own countries more equal for all would be a start to cut down terrorism. Education another. Stop robbing poorer countries with dictators would also help. People are not daft, they see, when we have been getting cheap raw materials and make packs with bullying dictors for our own profit and not caring at all. They know when we abuse the nature and not care at all. Why they would care of us when we rejected them in the first place?

Still, people are good in general, and hope for better future will help always. So instead of bombs we could provide them with schools, housing, hospitals etc. I wonder how that would down amongst the civilians? Maybe young kids genuinely would rather play foorball, play station and wonder what they want to become when they grow up? That would be cheaper too, and boost our own economy.

Is it just me thinking that there is something fishy here. Fast, hasty decisions and con artists are always connected. We, ordinary people, are the target. Let´s stop this.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Isnt it ironic that the pacifists make death threats to MP's who didnt vote they way they wanted.....

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-12-03/labour-mps-receive-death-threats-and-abuse-over-syria-airstrikes/


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can anyone tell me, how many countries are now bombing Syria?*


might be easier to say who isnt, if you include who is providing help and back up but not actually attacking IS then its probably most countries


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> I was wondering why young kids want to join Isis? Why isn´t there anything else for them in our countries?
> 
> Genuily accepting all people and making our own countries more equal for all would be a start to cut down terrorism. Education another. Stop robbing poorer countries with dictators would also help. People are not daft, they see, when we have been getting cheap raw materials and make packs with bullying dictors for our own profit and not caring at all. They know when we abuse the nature and not care at all. Why they would care of us when we rejected them in the first place?
> 
> ...


Yes, there is something fishy.

I agree with you, that people are good as a whole, maybe 95% of the world population are.
The trouble I feel is, that the people in charge are not good, I think that mostly good people are not drawn to the positions in politics and any that are could never get in Look at the trouble of JC. Also the organisations behind the people who get in, the ones with the money, back the ones with no morals, to get their own way. The world is corrupt by organisations who want things to stay within their power.

Lastly, the jobs attract sociopaths, there is a book written that those in power are sociopaths, pretty much because the thought of killing innocent people and making people so poor they may starve to death just cannot sit well with anyone who has a conscious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2015)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes, there is something fishy.
> 
> I agree with you, that people are good as a whole, maybe 95% of the world population are.
> The trouble I feel is, that the people in charge are not good, I think that mostly good people are not drawn to the positions in politics and any that are could never get in Look at the trouble of JC. Also the organisations behind the people who get in, the ones with the money, back the ones with no morals, to get their own way. The world is corrupt by organisations who want things to stay within their power.
> ...


I agree, power does corrupt people so easily. That´s what no one should ever have too much power. But those in power will never commit terrorist acts themselves, they use the gullible people. These are the people who thought they got a better deal with Isis. Instead they just get a bomb to glue into their belly.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> I agree, power does corrupt people so easily. That´s what no one should ever have too much power. But those in power will never commit terrorist acts themselves, they use the gullible people. These are the people who thought they got a better deal with Isis. Instead they just get a bomb to glue into their belly.


Agree it corrupts, but also some of them already have that state of mind, it's just they then have ultimate power.
They never commit the acts, but then again, the do by the commands they give.

The awful thing is those who Cameron who wants to get rid of IS are al qaeda, what happens should they get rid of IS, do we then wish to eliminate al qaeda? It never ends.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Agree it corrupts, but also some of them already have that state of mind, it's just they then have ultimate power.
> They never commit the acts, but then again, the do by the commands they give.
> 
> The awful thing is those who Cameron who wants to get rid of IS are al qaeda, what happens should they get rid of IS, do we then wish to eliminate al qaeda? It never ends.


This, I think, is a sound observation. My own experience of people in power is that, generally, they had to be unpleasant at heart in order to secure the positions of power that they hold, rather than power having corrupted them in some way.


----------

